# Building a new rig



## sonny_c (Oct 25, 2008)

My current rig is on the fritz. What better excuse to build a whole new one.:twisted:

This will be my first totally brand new rig in 5 years.  In the past I've mixed old parts with new parts just to get by.  What better time to also make the switch from a 32-bit OS to a 64-bit OS.  Everything arrive last night via UPS.  I'm hoping to find some time this weekend to build and install the OS.  

This will be a super busy weekend.  Today I have to shoot little league football from 1'am-4pm.  From those games I'll have about 2'''+ photos to process.

Details are listed below.


*SPECS:*
OS - Win Vista Ultimate 64-bit
Case - Antec P182
PSU - Seasonic SS-7''HM
Mobo - Gigabyte GA-EP45-UD3P
Proc - Intel Q66''
Memory - G. Skill 8GB (4 x 2GB) DDR2 8'' (PC2 64'')
Vid Card - (2) PALIT Radeon HD385'
HHD1 (OS & proggies ONLY) - WD 16'GB SATA 3.'GB
HHD2 (PS scratch disk ONLY)- Seagate 8'GB...had this one laying around
HHD3 (Temp Storage)- WD 5''GB SATA 3.'GB


----------



## JohnnyV (Oct 26, 2008)

You did good! Don't forget to overclock that 66''...you can go to 3GHz with ease using the stock fan.


----------



## sonny_c (Oct 27, 2008)

JohnnyV said:


> You did good! Don't forget to overclock that 66''...you can go to 3GHz with ease using the stock fan.



That is something I've never done before.  The BIOS has so many settings!  I thought my previous mobo (Abit IP35) had a lot.  Any good place to learn about OCing?


----------



## JohnnyV (Oct 27, 2008)

Here's the guide I used:

http://www.xtremesystems.org/forums/showthread.php?t=147164

I should update my sig (done) as I have a Windows Vista 64 computer along with the Mac.


----------



## sonny_c (Oct 27, 2008)

Whew!  What a weekend!!  It was freakin busy!!!

All my parts were delivered on Friday evening.  Of course I could not wait to begin.  The build went together fairly well.  The Antec P182 was different than any other cases I've used.  The power supply is placed at the bottom of the case which made routing cables a PITA.  I got the whole thing built but forgot one important part...heatsink & fan.:shock:   After shooting all day Saturday, I finally got back to working on the new rig.  I ended up taking the heatsink & fan from the old PC.  Everything was a go.  Pressed the power button and it booted up!  1' seconds later smoked was pouring out of the PSU.  Sunday morning we woke up, made a trip to Fry's, and purchase a Corsair HX62'.  After running errands all day we made it home around 4:3'pm.  Got back to work on the rig at 5pm and didn't finish til 1:3'am.  So far so good.  It's running fine.  I was able to install the OS, updates, most of all my software, and calibrate my monitors.

Tonight I can go home and put Lightroom 64-bit to the test.  will report more later.


----------



## JohnnyV (Oct 27, 2008)

OH-MAN....that must have been fun!

Yea always go for a top quality PSU, I never heard of your smoking Seasonic SS-7''HM PSU. Funny thing is I have the Corsair HX62' PSU...it's been rock solid for five months running 5 hard drives, DVD player and an OC 67'' processor.

My CoolerMaster 69' case also has the PSU on the bottom. PITA to run the processor power.

Congrats on getting it up and running!


----------

